# Going in Circles



## Xue Sheng (Oct 23, 2011)

Last night I went down to my basement to train Taijiquan and Xingyiquan and after I got down there I really did not feel like doing Taijiquan and short after that I found myself walking in circles for about 20 minutes&#8230; for those that are not IMA that means I was training Baguazhang circle walking again&#8230; don&#8217;t know why I did it for 20 minutes but it felt pretty good. However I do suspect that I did it because I have been reading about Bagua of late and thinking of my first sifu and what I learned from him.  He was likely first generation Modern Wushu (possibly 2nd) and his Xingyiquan was horrible but his bagua and his applications as they apply to bagua were not bad, not great... but not bad either.

It has been awhile since I did any circle walking but I may do more today.

After walking the circle I of course did do Xingyiquan Wuxing :EG:


----------



## oaktree (Oct 23, 2011)

Now you can truly see the power of the dark side.   If only everyone knew the paradox that a circle Is the shortest distance between two points. Xingyiquan guys like to stand around to much Bagua is all about moving.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 24, 2011)

Ahhh but the shortest distance between two point is a straight line 

And I was walking in circles again on Sunday and this morning too.... this won't end well 

I once described the difference between Taiji, Bagua and Xingyi based on patience for the opponent

Taiji has never ending patience for the opponent, it will redirect, absorb and basically frustrate the opponent until he gives up and leaves
Bagua had great patience for the opponent, it will circle and befuddle in hopes that the opponent gets dizzy and falls down...but if this take too long Bagua will hit the opponent
Xingyiquan has no patience at all; the opponent simply annoys Xingyiquan so it simply pounds the opponent until he falls down


----------



## oaktree (Oct 24, 2011)

So your saying taiji is like patience guns and roses  Bagua is like November rain and xingyi is like welcome to The jungle.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 24, 2011)

Taiji is a councilor 

Bagua is the police 

Xingyi is a violent felon :EG:


----------

